# Conformation critique on a possible buy



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She has her flaws...

Steep shoulder, Over at the knee, Hocks set a little high, Fine boned, Cow hocked?, I do NOT at all like her front left leg. Talk about a weird angle to that cannon bone.

She does have presence, and looks like a sweetheart. 

Are you getting a PPE done on her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply! I noticed that about her legs. It's definitely there, but here are more pics where it doesn't look as bad. Honestly, as long as she's a sweet horse that can stay pasture sound, her price is low enough that I'd be willing to accept her as a pasture puff. 

If my offer is acceptable, I would go and make the 7 hour drive to see her in person and either make the deal or not. I worked at a vet for several years and have a pretty good eye for lameness myself, but if I miss something, you won't hear me complaining. I know better.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She sure has some long legs. Her back looks a little weak too, but I think conditioning will help with that.

Its good that you have prior experience, and sure, if the price is right...There's no reason that you shouldn't take her if she fits the rest of your needs.

She looks like quite the mover...

ETA: In the standing pictures, it almost looks like she has some swelling in that left front knee. I'd look very closely at that. Its hard to tell with her black legs though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

She definitely has a little longer back an a weak loin. I'm a lightweight rider, so I'm not overly concerned with that. Being over at the knee is the most major issue right now I think as far as soundness goes. Fingers crossed! Thanks for your thoughts so far.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the over at the knee is minimal. but, the rear canons are long, and the overall bone is a bit lightweight. her shoulder is fine, as far as I can see. excuse me for asking, but are you a heavy rider yourself? 
Do you have to have an Arab?

we cross-posted.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I honestly thought she has a short back, but an odd coupling. saddle fit may be difficult with a short back and some pretty insignificant withers. 

Her LF knee really does look worrisome. There could be arthritic changes or bone chips in the knee. If so, it will cost you a lot of money just to KEEP her pasture sound in the future, no matter how cheap she is to buy. If you're not going to get a PPE done on her, AT LEAST do a flexion test yourself on her.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm a lightweight rider. 108lbs and would be her only rider. I have my current Arabian gelding and would much prefer to stay in the breed. I know there are better options in other breeds, but this area horses sell for high prices if they are sound. You can get old, used up, or badly behaved horses for nothing though. Or take my chances at the auction. :/


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kayella said:


> I honestly thought she has a short back, but an odd coupling. saddle fit may be difficult with a short back and some pretty insignificant withers.
> 
> Her LF knee really does look worrisome. There could be arthritic changes or bone chips in the knee. If so, it will cost you a lot of money just to KEEP her pasture sound in the future, no matter how cheap she is to buy. If you're not going to get a PPE done on her, AT LEAST do a flexion test yourself on her.


Thanks! Flexion test is a must, definitely.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

grayshell38 said:


> I know there are better options in other breeds, but this area horses sell for high prices if they are sound. You can get old, used up, or badly behaved horses for nothing though. Or take my chances at the auction. :/


You're telling me :/ We really know how to overprice things in N IL. Head down south & you feel like you're robbing people LOL. 

I don't know diddly about conformation - just had to comment and agree. She sure does look like a stunner, lankier than I like as well, but nice mare. (Should have come & bought mine! Geeze! Lol)


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are just looking for a trail horse I have a little arab mare in MI :lol:

But to me, something looks off about her. Legs are definitely long, as others have posted. I'd also be most concerned with that knee.

Good luck with looking at her! I'm an arab person myself.. Once an arab person, always an arab person! :lol:


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I would request a front photo before driving all that distance.... But that is just me. The fact that they sent a back photo but not a front seems like they might be trying to hide the knee. Almost looks like an old bow on that left leg too, or swelling in the pastern as well as the knee.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Watch out for temperament and mental stability. I had a mare who was by an Rlink to Blue son and she was nuts to put it mildly. If she had not injured herself just before, I was going to put her down for her temperament. As it turned out, her temperament led to her injuring herself severely enough that I put her down for the injury. As a filly she also injured ME pretty soundly. Only horse I have EVER had come off a trailer, spin and double barrel kick me so hard I landed folded over the top of a 5 foot tall corral panel. I SHOULD have loaded her right back up on that trailer and sent her back home. Her temper never got much better and she was always very unpredictable.


----------



## Binder (Oct 3, 2013)

She looks very sharp. She is in excellent condition and very smooth and sleek build. Here legs look good the cannon bones are long, but that is not nescesarily bad. Her hooves are nice and good angles. The rear legs are slightly sickle, but she looks excellent. I would buy her in an instant if I was in the market for a horse!


----------

